# pre-mature delivery/mollie. HELP!



## emmybean (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi, I was wondering if someone would be able to offer me some knowledge. I bought 2 black balloon mollies. One of them is quite a bit larger and more mature, from what it looks like. On Thursday morning the larger of the two seemed stressed and then delivered 10 fry with the egg sacs still attached to their bellies, she also delivered 3 eggs. It was a quick delivery (10mins). Now her stomach is still quite squared as well as the other female. Both of their bellies and anal areas have turned slightly whitesh(I noticed that this happened the first time as well) Is this normal and will the mollie that delivered prematurely deliver again soon or will she wait the 25-28 days. We have been sitting waiting by the tank, ready to scoop the babies before they become lunch. Please Help Thank-you Jessica


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

Mollies do have fry prematuly if they are stressed out. Did you resently get the mollies? What elce is in the tank with them? What Is the water like? Also how big is the tank?


----------



## emmybean (Mar 27, 2006)

Thanks for the quick replay.
I moved them approx 1 week before she prematurely delivered. The tank is 44g. The ph is 7.5, nitrite is .25(put stress zyme in this morning) ammonia is 0. I have aquarium salt in the tank. Temp is 83. 
Before I tell you what is in the tank, keep an open mind. This tank was given to me and I am a big sap, so I couldn't let go of some of the fish. So the tank came with some fish and I have purchased some fish for my 3 year old daughter.
Tank came with:
2 clown loaches(3 inches long)
3 balas(2 of them are obout 3 inches, 1 is about 5 inches
It also came with some other little fish that I gave to the neighbor girl.
Now I have purchased:
1 sailfin male
3 female mollies
2 female balloons
1 kissing gourami(daughters special fish)
1 pleco
2 angels(quite shy)
2 picto catfish
3 itsy corys(they don't mind the salt)
1 male guppy
1 female(had 2 but it seemed to disappear)

I hope that, that helps a bit! Jessica and Emma


----------



## emmybean (Mar 27, 2006)

Thanks,

Nope I bought them at different times. And yep that pleco grows pretty fast. Did you know anything about my mollie that you could throw my way. Thanks for the help. Jessica


----------

